# Achat en ligne sur un site non securisé SSL



## CharlesX (6 Décembre 2003)

J'ai acheté hier des santons sur une boutique en ligne.
Je n'ai jamais vu apparaitre le cadenas sur Safari meme au moment de la saisie du numéro de carte.

Ils disent leur paiement sécurisé.
Le paiment sécurisé est il possible sans SSL ?

Le site avec la boutique en ligne :  ici


----------



## JPTK (6 Décembre 2003)

Marche pas trop le lien, je crois qu'ils sont déjà partis avec tout ton argent faire la teuf sur une île ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Moi je donne jamais mon numéro de carte sans sécurité en tout cas...


----------



## Bilbo (6 Décembre 2003)

CharlesX a dit:
			
		

> Ils disent leur paiement sécurisé.
> Le paiment sécurisé est il possible sans SSL ?


Ils disent qu'ils utilisent PGP. Si c'est le cas, c'est très très sûr. Mais c'est bien la première fois que je vois ça. Plus d'infos sur PGP ici.

À+


----------



## jpmiss (6 Décembre 2003)

A priori ils ont l'air d'utiliser un autre  systeme de sécurisation 
J'en sais pas plus, j'y connais que dalle


----------



## jpmiss (6 Décembre 2003)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Ils disent qu'ils utilisent PGP. Si c'est le cas, c'est très très sûr. Mais c'est bien la première fois que je vois ça. Plus d'infos sur PGP ici.
> 
> À+



Arghhh! Grillé!


----------



## Bilbo (6 Décembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'en sais pas plus, j'y connais que dalle





			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Arghhh! Grillé!


Carbonisé tu veux dire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Pour t'informer sur ces techniques, lis mon article. À moins que ça ne soient que de vils flatteurs, on m'en dit du bien. Et l'utilisation sur Mac OS X est très facile. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## jpmiss (6 Décembre 2003)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Carbonisé tu veux dire.



Ah fait gaffe quand meme si non je met ton e-mail dans ma signature!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> (je ne donne jamais mes adresses en clair sur un site Web à cause des spammeurs


----------



## Bilbo (6 Décembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah fait gaffe quand meme si non je met ton e-mail dans ma signature!


Je n'y aurai pas pensé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pourtant, il paraît que j'ai l'esprit tordu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







À+


----------



## CharlesX (8 Décembre 2003)

Merci à vous.

J'avais vu pour PGP mais je ne conaissait pas. Si tu dis que c'est sur ca me va.


----------

